

Tell All: Forget 'SVBTLE' and 'Medium'. Here is a nice tumblr alternative. - yeleti

I was waiting for my invites from SVBTLE and Medium. I found a nice alternative<p>Optica Tumblr Theme: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tumblr.com&#x2F;theme&#x2F;37310<p>Example 1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.k-create.com&#x2F; (the creator of the theme i believe)<p>Example 2: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teslachat.tumblr.com&#x2F; (i work here)<p>Example 3: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nerdydata.tumblr.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;57308630996&#x2F;how-we-found-all-of-optimizleys-clients (just saw this on HN)
======
thecommentator
If you think those are alternatives then you have missed the point of Svbtle
and Medium; those services have nothing to do with the way the blogs look.

Medium is about networks of related information and discovery. Svbtle is(was?)
curated bloggers and never open to just everyone. Yes, they happen to look
nice as well.

------
mergy
Better >> [https://github.com/themeskult/wp-
svbtle](https://github.com/themeskult/wp-svbtle)

